
Google's Plan to Snatch Shopping from Amazon Is Working - swohns
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/01/google-takes-on-amazon/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
phasevar
Nice library! Too bad it's so large. 32k for tooltips is a bit much. Split
this up such that I can use just the tooltip style I want and keep it under 5k
and I'd use it.

